# here's how to make feminized seeds



## papabeach1

I had to ask some old friends of mine..  finally  here it is... has to write down as much I learns..  and did my best...  here go nothing....

IME...for far long time I have seen 2 different of hermies...now I have learn something..

If you do see the hermie with no buds.. just lot of pollen sacs shapes of banana like showing off big bananas around..its might be good idea to ditch it and destroy it (burn it)its probably  a male too.. but if it's little buds  but too much of banana pollens  (big type kind banana shaped) I'm sure its male genetics and is a hermie too  so ditch it.. less percents chance to product more chance of female genetics..

but If you do see buds big pretty buds but you found pollen sacs so... yes its hermie!!!
but its female hermie.. it look like small bananas at where buds is..you will see banana cones around the buds... yeppie its hermie!! I would encourage yall to keep one hermie.. put it outside let it flower for long time...  and yes  visit it sometime  like its not your plant...pluck some of banana sacs  usually when I see the female hermie.. they have small pollen sacs and is in the postion where is in the way of where buds is cuddle with... I wish I can find the pic in google... but google knew nothing so..  wait till I get one female hermie  I will post the pic... I did't think google would know it as seed breeders does exist...
or I don't know the exact name narrow of what pollen sacks is on male or female of hermie.

now you move back and look at that plant.. yes has buds...oh  female genetics.. now you have pollen sacs in that female gentic plant, collects the sacs that is not open which is good conditon for unstress feminized plants!! natural way!..  just collect it all as you can  but do please ditch the rest that is open sacs...  less risk  IMO...

you want that female hermie plant to grow more nice sacs for later.. for good reason.. and name that strain too..  put all pollen sacs in the plastic bag and save it in the refridge sometime when I check the pollens it does last 1 to 2 months.. depends how you keep the refidge clean!!!  or colder... the better IMO..

when you want to cross/mate the females or mothers you want to quit clones them..

after 2 to 3 weeks of flowering.. do not harvest the females just yet.. use the clean paint bush and dip in the pollen bag you saved..  bushing it on the flowers/buds of females  do it much as you can...  after it's done.. . btw turn the fan off  (all fan off!!) while pollening these to the buds... now  still 12/12 for 
 5 to 7 more weeks okay..turn the fan back on!!  for remian of period of flowering..you will notice more seeds popping   these nice seeds is femmized.. some people says its 100%... well I would like to say 97.8%

that it..  now I have uncovered the serect of femmized seeds  its 68% to 70%  as just like any seed banks would gurattee... not 90% nor 100% I promise!!!

at least you got LOT of femmized seeds (not small sized seeds after 8 week flowering)
those new pretty seeds.. sort it out...  now you can have crop of all mothers you want..


----------



## papabeach1

I researched these history of breeding the forced to be feminized seeds which called as
hybrid..and there was a famous brand called skunk no. 1 from long time ago.. that happen sometime if we all know how to do it right of way.. so this is a huge chance for yall to learn to do it properly.. even name every strains.. later on today theres new name called white rhino.. so think about it.. its like a stabilized seeds.. you got to study every strains. you experienced..match/brand every parents to product better strains as see how it goes..all that..
IMO that is a true seed breeder... on way back and very natural..people does surely did these methods. until though of the time...experience professional growers is in jail right now and still.....they has to shut their mouth and won't help the feds...so our help to properly get more stabilized seeds and grow better plants to restore..is very important.. I'm sorry if you winches your eyes with tears saying I wanna call seed bank and pullin their legs to give me some cuz some of cracked seeds, or failed..nor sound as ripped off.... thats your call.. I'm savin my money for family.. thats higher principle of my standard.. I'm marijuana grower, farmer, no excuse for me...
children I have, they will grow up, and will recognized..and smile...say oh sweet!!! with
big smile of "cheese" but I need to doing the better job today for the better of tomorrows.. when they grow up they will learn from the best...
But dont forget that feminized seeds won't always be 100% female. Its only if you veg in optimal conditions. Sexes are influenced by the conditions including stress but do the stressing in flower otherwise you will get a full male or hermie. so..take easy.. be sure
to use these

1. 18/6 to 12/12blue spectrum light
2. really nice of cool temps
3. high airflow but not any of wind burns..
4. high humidity but not HOT
5. Rich in nitrogen
that will get maximum ratio of females that is tried and true method in my experiences ..and
HOpE I dID cLeAr about natural way to force the females to product femmized seeds
do that in unstress condition..however..theres rumors says seeds are exposed to Ethylene which is from inside of banana peels..if you get the seed and that ethylene to make gas of female hormones.. Ethylene: One of the 5 plant hormones. The levels and ratios of these 5 hormones has a huge impact on the shape, structure, aroma, flavor, flowering time, and disease resistance of the plant. Hormones are the chemical messengers that allow DNA to 'talk' to plant tissues and determine the phenotype. Ethylene is primarily involved in flowering, sex determination, fruit ripes. Ethylene is a simple organic molecule, C2 H4, is does represents as H2C=CH2 is as female plants and if poorly female plant is avaible..and will produce male flowers if not enough ethylene is present, or if too much gibberellic acid is present but (GA) is harsh!! chemical!! Some plants will not turn male under the most extreme stress, and some plants, especially stretchy tropical sativas, will turn with no stress at all so its pure female..it look true to me.. but will that hurt these females and traits to disappear? like "seedless buds" or early harvests.. I don't know maybe.. and If I use peppers on the males or hermies with sacs of banana any type.. that can prevent them from to pollen ... its like when marijauna plant smells the pepper and shut their pores and pollen sacs closed..and say jeez that smells!!! and I'm stuck here!! gotta breath alittle for while..then now I can have the control to tell my female hermie to shut the f...k up! close these damm sacs!! instead worried in the night and run in naked to that hermie and cut half of her whole stalk off and destroy it like a hermie panaroid sydrome It is my belief that the history in the stress of inbreeding, is responsible for the majority of hermaphrodites in the medicines of cannabis gene's health but its not to be blamed..they didn't have the technology we do have now.. today even birth control, bashing it one pill per gallon along with your nute dressing..will promate you higher precent chance of female ratio.. so that can be 120% plus!! I would like to see these methods to try out.. what I have told is what I do believe in my experiences in the past which I did tried the method of male/female crossing.. I still get 50% chance of females.. so finally I realized and can get this puzzled fitted on for you all. and yall will be happy and be sure you have breed seed box in handy to keep you busy.. let there be more seed breeders!!
hope I did clear that up of what I did learn, and will admit to do these methods..I have told you all of what I have done is tried and true.. and what I have researched.. so it look like puzzles has been matched...

AHSWEETA!! thumbs up!! so therefore I have decided to keep one female hermie away from my garden (if I do find one in my garden..) and be prepared!!... but important issue is I would have to remove the pollen sacs (nuts/banana small shapes) around the buds as much I can..also remove the opened sacs (yellow or green I don't care) that gotta go!! if its open it gotta go.. the high precious percentage of these pollen released out of open sacs is no good.. its too late..and they will grow new sacs too. I'm not talkin about the same shape of male hermie s 5 banana sacks hanging out of the stems/branches.. but get the idea of the difference traits of hermies? and properly crossin/breeding into 100% feminized seeds?
I'm sure I have fitted the matching pretty good so far... enough for newbies to learn..
but if anyone that's high expert.. please add more info about breeding a feminized seeds and the banana peels/gas to promote better of female traits.. unless I can try again with banana peel rolling.. oh well..I ll get the some of idea for banana peels and humidity dome for gas and add water for seeding
all that.. we will see like I said I am learning, so you can learn too..I would appericate any feedback... just to promote more new and advanced seed breeders.. and do it right of ways. good luck yall new seed breeder and advanced seed breeder to create feminized seeds, better/higher percentage to get better strains..
pepper is your good friend indeed.. btw I advised you to not try pepper sprayer (IMO that coulda piss the hermie hehe)maybe sure freak the hermie out of no where hee hee.. soo..don't try that on male hermie..that can ruin your garden that's IMO... come to this.. hermies does grow for some reasons.. I have discovered the crystal clear of breeding to have feminized seeds, but if yall have any golden of that.. please I would love to hear whats true and tried..of shiny crystal clear in breeding to get feminized seeds..

btw if any leo saw you got hermie.. just say its not mine, I even not realized its there I didn't think it was marijuana plant.. you go ahead have it.. I don't think that plant will get u high anyway.. just take it.. I don't bother it.. was unaware of it and thank for the tip.. ain't mine or whateverso..it is possible its other kind of plant or posion plants.. just denied it as much you can.. but if you could slide if Leo/DEA know better of hermites....btw the DEA/Leos has less knowedges of breeding, males, females, hermie, cloning, all that.. I bets..all they thinks is its crimminals..us and the marijuana is crimmanls... thats all they says and doin' their job for stink of paychecks which really not pay all for their family incomes...... that really wrong. and that is true of sucks...

anyway, I do wonder if I can have like 5 females in the grow room.. and invite one of female hermie in but before that prepared remove the open sacs, and let the fan set on "high" and let it go for like a week? would it be alot easier?

maybe it can get pure of feminized seeds.. I'm really not sure.. but it look like it will work as the wonder of natures...

its like double females crossing in the stressing... lot easier?? not sure maybe..I can find out.. hey if yall think its 50/50 or less than that.. I don't think so.. I have gone that far... I knew better..the more I understand about it..the better chance to have plently of good strains all around.. gotta be tried and true.. man.. the more feedback the better. .thanks...


yea I'm still in suspend I ll come back when I get time until 2 weeks is finish.. (oct 28) and I have lot thing to do


----------



## Hick

.....:confused2:...........
I sure been doing that a _lot_ lately..


----------



## canibanol cannonball

i would pray you get one male and pollinate o'natural. Keep things simple. Keep out the herms.
I found growing both sexs and pollinating was satisfying  With a new batch of seed ill do it again.
I just find all the stress, acid, banana stuff confusing.
 Male/Female is tried and true

Why does herm sacks look like banana when male sack look like peas?


----------



## Dexter

Hick said:
			
		

> .....:confused2:...........
> I sure been doing that a _lot_ lately..



:laugh: hahaha

I cut and pasted Papa's post into here www.FreesTranslations.com

_C_ame back with this *'Unknown language error'*


----------



## Hick

This ---> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32489
or this---> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26311
are both methods of producing staminate flowers on female stock, for the purpose of creating femminised seeds.

USEING NATURAL HERMIES IS *NOT*


----------



## trillions of atoms

lmao


man ...and i thought i was just _*to*_ stoned.


----------



## Growdude

Pappa im sorry but for you to write something this long and technical your just going to have to get some english skills if you expect anybody to understand or be able to read thru that much slaughter of the english language.


----------



## papabeach1

hey gang,

I understand my english is lousy.... but when I checked on pez s method...

he did use (GA) on female to product male pollen out of female plant.. which is a hermie too..

what's wrong with the natural of female hermie with plenty of buds.. but has chicken shaped pollen sacs.. it does look like ripe banana ends.. if it grew as female, and turn to be hermie later and still have good genetic of females. but if you do see male preflowering before buds appears I wouldn't suggest to use this kind.. you know..?

female hermie w/male sac cross with female. gets XX female seeds? just like if you want one female to be hermie. .you have to use GA and stress the female to be hermie...  what's wrong with natural ?  If I do with male/female crossing  we still get 50/50 females..  which is ok  LOL

what's difference?


----------



## trillions of atoms

The use of gib. acid is to produce pollen from a TRUE female. Not a hermi that will or might pop nuts when the seeds from it are grown. The true female on its own will not pop nuts 99+ percent of the time. 


The hermi has the possibility to pop balls and contaminate the crop at any time. The off spring of it, *same*.


----------



## massproducer

Yup, I agree Trill

Papa you have to understand the basic sexes that MJ can display.  These are of course male and female, but there is also a  state called intersexed.  

While I do believe that any plant can be stressed enough to produce nanners, it is somewhat hard to hermie a "true female", that being a plant that genetically carries female and male genes, but clearly differentiates or chooses a sex, that in this case is female.  To hermie this plant there has to be some sort of damage done to the ethylene pathways, through severe stress or neglect.

An intersexed plant on the other hand does not clearly make a genetic distinction of its sex, it will basically always have the capability to spit out full blown male flowers, and will do so with even the slightest amount of stress.  these are what most people just call hermies, but if your conditions are favorable, you may never know that this plant is really sexually trapped between two worlds because it may never pop any balls, but that doesn't mean that it is a "true female".  

So what does this mean in terms of breeding?

It means that you are not breeding with a female plant that only carries female genes, e.g, YY x YY, you are more breeding with either XXY x YY or XYX x YY, or some variation of such.  but the important fact is that you have not removed the male cromosome breeding with an intersexed plant, you have infact intoduced a genetic oddity into the gene pool, that WILL effect all future generations to some extent, even with selective breeding.

Wheater you are creating male/female seeds or female/female seeds, parent selection is the most important aspect to successful home breeding.  You need to start with the largest selection of seeds that is possible and weed out the weak, mutated and intersexed, because breeding male/female with intersexed plants will have the same results as I mentioned earlier.  You can not just take any two plants and breed them and think that the results are going to be as you wanted them to be, thats just not realistic.

The last point I want to make is that everyone has to really understand that creating seeds, especially femmed seeds is one of the most complicated things you will do within this hobby, if you are doing it right.  As such it should not really even be attempted until you understand the basic principles of breeding, and have a bit of experience under your belt, working with our beloved plants.


----------



## canibanol cannonball

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: ladies and gentlemen...our MVP


----------



## papabeach1

I see now... the more gentic of pure female to use, and breed the better of feminized seeds instead of using female hermie to breed with...

hmm...(thinking)   that gib...acid  came from the pits of grapes....
how do I apply to use the gib acids?  although I do have 10 mothers...maybe I can take one mom out.. and apply gib acids on only one mother I took out..
and put her outside where natural of 12/12 is..

those pits of grapes  can I use the pepper grinder to grind the pits of grapes ?
and make the natural of gib...acid?  and apply on one of my mom plant? 

I would like to know more about making gibb acids....     thanks trill of atom and massprod..for clearing that up... wow... that's sound good... and safer to use gib acid instead having a true female hermie to make feminized seeds.. that sound purely right...  and safer than be sorry too...


----------



## born2killspam

A decent candidate for feminization is one which you try to stress towards intersex flowers via natural means and fail..
This will tell you that the plant is resilient to stress, and will likely pass that trait into the feminized seeds..  This is important because feminized seeds come with their own internal stressors, and when you compound this fact with a genetic tendency to be easy to herm, the resulting seeds will be scary to say the least..
Stress testing a candidate sufficiently is a big job on its own, but once you're satisfied that it can withstand any reasonable stress given to it, it doesn't really matter what unreasonable stress you give it to actually turn herm..  GA, and other chemicals are an option, but severe light pollution etc will probably also work..  
In a nut-shell, if it seems easy, its likely to turn out garbage..  I pity the fool who just picks his favorite female and starts spraying..


----------



## papabeach1

born2killspam said:
			
		

> A decent candidate for feminization is one which you try to stress towards intersex flowers via natural means and fail..
> This will tell you that the plant is resilient to stress, and will likely pass that trait into the feminized seeds.. This is important because feminized seeds come with their own internal stressors, and when you compound this fact with a genetic tendency to be easy to herm, the resulting seeds will be scary to say the least..
> Stress testing a candidate sufficiently is a big job on its own, but once you're satisfied that it can withstand any reasonable stress given to it, it doesn't really matter what unreasonable stress you give it to actually turn herm.. GA, and other chemicals are an option, but severe light pollution etc will probably also work..
> In a nut-shell, if it seems easy, its likely to turn out garbage.. I pity the fool who just picks his favorite female and starts spraying..


 
are you saying if one of the plant is resileient to stress from GA3, asprin etc..to turn their intersec to hermie  if that plant will not stress and change the sexes.  it is from the femmized seed?


----------



## Tater

Reading your posts hurts me.  Sometime's I think my eyes are going to start to bleed but then my mind just shuts down, I think it may be a self preservation technique.


----------



## born2killspam

/i'm saying you want a plant that resists herming under normal stress like lack of water, nute burn etc..  No plant can really resist against GA..  That hits it at the most basic level.. 
I hope that is what you were asking..


----------



## papabeach1

okay... If I am going to admitting to stress one of my plant to be hermie....

do I have to do this away from my garden? 

I plan to do just asprins mixed with water in water sprayer...

anyone want me admit to try that one out?  see if that work ?  and should I add these pits of grapefruits along with asprins?  I wanna try it right of way..to have pretty feminzed seeds..


----------



## Dexter

Why the obsession with femmed seeds? 
never have, never will


----------



## papabeach1

Dexter said:
			
		

> Why the obsession with femmed seeds?
> never have, never will


 

better chance to grow more females later..

I got lot of bagseeds...

never know one day NC will legalized soon.. if so.. (whew) blessed!!
and help lot people more..

if not.. oh well  keep it to myself..and for the my future.. and worry less if I grew these in the woods or indoor.. knowing I'm gettin females with no waste of time..


----------



## born2killspam

Bagseed is often made from  accidental pollination with a herm to begin with..  Not usually good feminization candidates without alot of testing..


----------



## Dexter

born2killspam said:
			
		

> Bagseed is often made from  accidental pollination with a herm to begin with..  Not usually good feminization candidates without alot of testing..



Or an unchecked MALE perhaps, where are all these hermi's coming from?


----------



## papabeach1

born2killspam said:
			
		

> Bagseed is often made from accidental pollination with a herm to begin with.. Not usually good feminization candidates without alot of testing..


 
I do examize it..testing it.. of course from seeds.. by look at it.. and If I can tell..  I would ditch it.. but vibe pretty seeds.. I would try it ... I got time to destroy hermies...  and if I do find one hermie that I named from the seed stock... the whole of that seeds would be destroy asap.. and move on.. to next seeds...

since america has the lack of education about marijauna.. I gotta to crank it up.....some is bad farmer ya know??  I'm try to be good farmer by learn my mistakes and have some good seeds for the future... I wanna be happier when I am getting real old...  ain't got no dough for 300 bucks/couple of seeds.. even know how they works with it...


----------



## born2killspam

Some strains herm really easily, with alot of equatorial strains pure female plants are actually rare..  Outdoor plants can face alot of hardship..  I know some males will be missed, but have you ever noticed the predominance of females in bagseed?  Its too much to ignore..  Not all herms are obvious, and sometimes they hardly polinate at all..  pollen sacs can form inside buds..  Massive polination from one though is always a risk, even with a keen eye in the rare case..  Alot of local growers will get a few seeds (not enough to declare the plant a herm), and plant them generation, after generation, watching the seeds becoming more common each year as genetic depression sets in, and complaining that kids these days don't know how to pull their males..
Its easy enough to find out if this is the case with bagseed.. If you get more than a few from the same source..  Basically if you get a true males or two, your genetics are looking healthier..  Then all you have to do is pray that the pollen wasn't from an industrial hemp crop etc..


----------



## Dexter

My males always get put outside to do there thing, Figured I was doing a community service

Dexter


----------



## born2killspam

At a distance, I agree with that..  Nobody ever complained about a few viable seeds..


----------



## HydroManiac

Ouch


----------



## Dexter

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> Ouch



:confused2: Out for a sunday troll?  I don't get it


----------



## canibanol cannonball

so your the guy who pollinated my crop....


----------



## THCPezDispenser

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> better chance to grow more females later..
> 
> .. knowing I'm gettin females with no waste of time..


 
Listen to Hick and read up on cloning.  Basically you start one female you like, and then make multiple copies of it as much as your heart desires!

Check this out, it shows you how to clone:

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4sogXtE0kE&feature=related


----------



## papabeach1

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Listen to Hick and read up on cloning.  Basically you start one female you like, and then make multiple copies of it as much as your heart desires!
> 
> Check this out, it shows you how to clone:
> 
> hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4sogXtE0kE&feature=related



this link is a chronic grow.. it is with ebb and flow system.. he has 3 or 4 good mothers.. and he did show how to yield more buds from the clones. in ebb and flow system..  right now  my green house isn't ready.. I'm not sure if I would go for Ebb flow system.. thanks...

yeah I'm doing the clones on 2 dwc... I have 2 males outside.. and about to grow more outside.. If I have to keep my females unpolluted I will cover these 2 males I have outside at other spot... got 8 moms for donors. Im happy and still learning to do it properly..   what did hick said?  I got dvd of dr chronic..dr. jorge...1, 2, 3...  but sad thing these dvd don't have closed caption... hmm


----------



## DomsChron

*Papa, you bring so much life to this forum base. What would we do without you?*


----------



## THCPezDispenser

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> this link is a chronic grow.. it is with ebb and flow system.. he has 3 or 4 good mothers.. and he did show how to yield more buds from the clones. in ebb and flow system.. right now my green house isn't ready.. I'm not sure if I would go for Ebb flow system.. thanks...


 
I sent you that specific video clip because it shows you how to make a clone.  That's all man, I wasn't suggesting you switch to ebb and flow.  You said you wanted to have lots of females without having to worry, so once you find one good female clone it and grow the clones in whatever system you like.  The video shows clearly the process of cloning and how to do it.  Adjust the growing mediums to what you are using.  Sorry about the captioning, but I think it is pretty easy to pick up from just watching the process?


----------



## THCPezDispenser

And just a note to add, maybe you do know how to clone already.  I posted this because I got the impression from earlier in the thread that you did not know how to do it.  But I could have mis-read or misunderstood your post


----------



## trillions of atoms

^ thats not hard to do


----------



## papabeach1

wait a min  wait a min  I have a idea..   how about this....

grow some,   find females,   choose females you want decide to breed...

then before anything..  just do the clones by  cut the half top,   keep the half top, veg it for 2 week  then throw just the tops for flowering... now...

here the other half bottom... with nodes branches,... use GA3 to stress it to be hermie.. hmm? hmm?  and breed it along with other different clone strain on the half top?  hmm  how is that ? ?    ya even can double the yields on other half bottom of females that is not stressed by ga3 too..  how that?


----------



## Hick

..IMO.. attempting to produce femminised seeds, from unknown, untested, random bagseed, is a futile project from the outset. Even for an experienced, knowledgable grower that understands what he is doing.....:confused2:


----------



## bud.uncle

Hick said:
			
		

> ..IMO.. attempting to produce feminised seeds, from _*unknown*_, _*untested*_, random bagseed, is a futile project from the outset.
> Even for an experienced, _*knowledgeable*_ grower that _*understands*_ what he is doing.....:confused2:




*I've just changed my mind about the cell hick, your back in..........


*


----------



## Puffin Afatty

this guy is an AMERICAN, in north carolina :confused2:

another good reason to make english the AMERICAN language

I still think it's all a prank, a very very stupid prank


----------



## Hick

."Please press #1 for english, dos' de espanol, and *3*, "_three_"(see images).. for North Carolinian..


----------



## bud.uncle

quatre pour le Français.............


----------



## born2killspam

But ppl immigrate to the USA all the time..  I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he's fresh off the boat..  The gangster slang typically seen in posts from ppl who can't speak their own language just isn't there..


----------



## BuddyLuv

or the language of someone who shouldn't have started smoke pot at 11.


----------



## papabeach1

lol     I'm just praying obama will change the law. for marijuana and our sakes...  maybe from there I can start my business license .. hmm?

for now..just for personal..and from there I can create better strains that cames in america..  many thanks to other who is true breeders...


----------



## born2killspam

I just realized that whole election went down without anybody accusing him of that..  I miss Bill..  He would have made an awesome first ladies-man..


----------



## Growdude

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> maybe from there I can start my business license .. hmm?
> for now..just for personal..and from there I can create better strains that cames in america.. many thanks to other who is true breeders...


 
Lets just see some buds first.. hmm?


----------



## BuddyLuv

You have to finish a full grow in order to breed something, Papa. Like the man above me said, let's see some flowering plants.


.....that are not in a bubble cloner! LOL


----------



## born2killspam

Everybody wants to go legit, but in a way its the riskiest approach..  Laws are fleeting, politics change..  Reputation does not..
I remember hearing about a couple guys who sent samples of their product, with contact info to Health Canada when they were starting up the medical access thing..
The fact that I heard about it pretty much explains how it turned out..


----------



## papabeach1

I'm not going to get license first..   its illegal in NC..  by the way.. its like 1,500 fine per plant...  man..  some of them did flowering..  and my clones has flowering and already roots.. all good..  I have to wait till my mom's approve to move all pots in the green house.. and all that..  but  my most concern is..the light in green house is 18/6  it is on from 6 am to midnight..  man.. I never knew!!  when I drove to the house..in dark.. I saw the brightest blue lights I ever saw  it glows like a UFO is behind the house..  and I think I saw maybe private undercover just passing though very slow... I ain't scared... no way I aint scared.. come on....  go ahead   make a scene here I pray leo is making mistakes this time.. oh god I pray!!  try make my day...hmm...


----------



## born2killspam

Not a good place dude, regardless of what your mom says..  And by 'this time' do you mean you've already been busted?  Be afraid!
Whats the legit purpose of that greenhouse?  How long has it been there?
I dunno what to think of your drive-by..  Alot of ppl like to putter down country roads really slowly, but if you have a record, and a stand-out greenhouse then you shouldn't be growing anywhere near there..
Also, what do you mean your clones are flowering and already have roots..  That should kind of go without saying..  Clones need to veg a bit and get really nice roots before 12/12..


----------



## godspeedsuckah

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> but If you do see buds big pretty buds but you found pollen sacs so... yes its hermie!!!
> but its female hermie.. it look like small bananas at where buds is..you will see banana cones around the buds... yeppie its hermie!! I would encourage yall to keep one hermie.. put it outside let it flower for long time...



Are you serious?


----------



## godspeedsuckah

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to get license first..   its illegal in NC..  by the way.. its like 1,500 fine per plant...  man..  some of them did flowering..  and my clones has flowering and already roots.. all good..  I have to wait till my mom's approve to move all pots in the green house.. and all that..  but  my most concern is..the light in green house is 18/6  it is on from 6 am to midnight..  man.. I never knew!!  when I drove to the house..in dark.. I saw the brightest blue lights I ever saw  it glows like a UFO is behind the house..  and I think I saw maybe private undercover just passing though very slow... I ain't scared... no way I aint scared.. come on....  go ahead   make a scene here I pray leo is making mistakes this time.. oh god I pray!!  try make my day...hmm...



Are you serious?


----------



## godspeedsuckah

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> lol     I'm just praying obama will change the law. for marijuana and our sakes...  maybe from there I can start my business license .. hmm?
> 
> for now..just for personal..and from there I can create better strains that cames in america..  many thanks to other who is true breeders...



Are you serious?


----------



## papabeach1

hey godspeedsuckah.. yeah I'm serious.. but again.. maybe I'm wasting my time am I?   it would be nice to create some good strains.. and by the way.. sorry for wrong information about create feminized seeds from nature hermie..

it does need to be man made hermie.. you do need Ga3 to create a hermie.. then breed that hermie with the true female..  then you can have real feminized seeds..   just ask pez..


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Then you have to spend an enormous amount of time weeding out any of the possible phenotypes which naturally hermaphrodite. I am concerned that a lot of new growers will take what you wrote to heart and ruin a crop, and we all know that a ruined crop spells months of starting over.


----------



## papabeach1

well. I will mention it to you godspeedsuckah 
these where I put.. is new spots... the very old spot long time ago when I was kid..  I did paid the visit to that old spot... it is already destroyed 

the owner in my family memeber sold lot of lumbers.. there was bulldozers and all that  crushed everything in the back wood.. over half of 2,000 acres of that is already destroyed.. I asked my brother.. "when did that happen?"
he said  3 years ago.. its gone.. I said.. good.. now I can start over.. good..no more hermies  thats good .. we went there and visit there.. its all gone.. I know these spots for life.. used to be my grandpaw 's spots.. its gone..  and I have new spot  which is far than 30 miles from old spot..  no problem..    and I do have 2 mature males.. that can prevent my next girls to be hermie.. its all good..


----------



## Growdude

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I am concerned that a lot of new growers will take what you wrote to heart and ruin a crop


 
A quick look at Papa's other posts and there wont be anything to worry about.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> and I do have 2 mature males.. that can prevent my next girls to be hermie.. its all good..



I understand where you are coming from with your advise and I do appreciate your enthuasism. Even with these 2 males they have to be STELLAR males in order to do any proper breeding, any male just won't make good genetics. I am not one to give any advise on breeding because I dont do any yet and the reason for that is because I want to have a lot more knowledge before I even try my hand at it. Be careful on what you write to people.


----------



## Hick

I've totally given up on correcting/debunking his mis-information, and given up on trying to "learn" him to grow.  
  I'm almost t the point of believing that he is just "muckin' with everybody. I can't believe anyone is this hard headed and unreachable.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

Hick said:
			
		

> I've totally given up on correcting/debunking his mis-information, and given up on trying to "learn" him to grow.
> I'm almost t the point of believing that he is just "muckin' with everybody. I can't believe anyone is this hard headed and unreachable.



I need to go smoke a bowl, I have a headache. LOL. 
:hitchair::doh::hairpull::rant::chuck::confused2:


----------



## yimmy capone

Hick said:
			
		

> ."Please press #1 for english, dos' de espanol, and *3*, "_three_"(see images).. for North Carolinian..


 
To funny, just to funny
:rofl:


----------



## yimmy capone

born2killspam said:
			
		

> The gangster slang typically seen in posts from ppl who can't speak their own language just isn't there..


 
Believe me this not "gangsta slang"


----------



## born2killspam

I realize that..  Papa isn't the only one on these forums that are tough to understand, but usually with other ppl its a mix of bad grammer, punctuation, and ebonics..


----------



## born2killspam

And you know the saddest thing, its quite likely that Papa is the most knowlegable grower in his circle of friends..  When I was in university, the number of 2' plants in dixie cups, under incandescent bulbs was hilarious..  Bad genetics can still give you weed with just 'a tad' of brains..  If you don't know how much better quality everything performs, then ignorance is bliss..


----------



## THCPezDispenser

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> it does need to be man made hermie.. you do need Ga3 to create a hermie.. then breed that hermie with the true female.. then you can have real feminized seeds.. just ask pez..


 
Papa, like I said before stop with the fancy stuff, just try and get some plants finished with straight forward methods!  Everybody here will be overjoyed if you can show us some bud pictures, then we can talk about other stuff   Stick with the soil and save up for some good seeds, "2 cent" is not always the way to go, you get what you pay for man.


----------



## BuddyLuv

THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> Papa, like I said before stop with the fancy stuff, just try and get some plants finished with straight forward methods! Everybody here will be overjoyed if you can show us some bud pictures, then we can talk about other stuff  Stick with the soil and save up for some good seeds, "2 cent" is not always the way to go, you get what you pay for man.


 
Amen to the last three posters!


----------



## born2killspam

Papa, BC Seed King sells some pretty decent genetics for pretty cheap..  Almost all their seeds cost $50 for 20 seeds..  And since alot of their focus is on strains for Canadian outdoor growing,  alot of them are really tough and can survive harsh conditions, and a few mistakes..  I'm not trying to particularily endorse them specifically (although they are legit), but something like that is ideal for a first true attempt..  I dunno if they ship to the USA though since it never mattered to me..
If you were to post a poll though, asking ppl who started with bag-seed before moving on to reliable genetics if they would ever go back to bag-seed to save money, ironically most would say that they stay away from bag-seed to save money in the long run..


----------

